# Silent Hill



## darkghost (Jan 11, 2006)

I have seen a trailer for a silent hill film being released later this year. 

hopefully its as good as the game but the track record for films based on games is not good.:alienooh:


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jan 11, 2006)

Did you happen to catch who is directing the film? And which company picked it up?


----------



## darkghost (Jan 12, 2006)

Sony pictures picked it up with Christopher gans directing.:alienooh:


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jan 13, 2006)

The French director of "Brotherhood of the Wolf"? Hmm... I actually haven't seen any of the movies he's written/directed. And its a toss up with Sony with some hits and misses.

Guess it's just a "wait and see" thing...


----------

